# John Deere 524D- in need of operators manual



## ScottP (Jan 3, 2015)

I have been looking for a smaller 2 stage snow blower that I could transport in my Honda CR-V. So, I recently picked up a 524D in excellent shape. The green paint still shines. And yes it will fit in my CR-V. 

On to my question..
I am looking for an operators manual? Does anyone have one in PDF that they would like to share? Currently, there is one on eBay that I could get if a cannot find a PDF copy. I did a search, and found the tech manual, but no operators manual that I could find.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey, I have a CR-V as well and a lot of stuff can fit in the back, but the low roof does make the handles rub some. Often times I find myself having to put a block under the front to tip the handles back a bit. I am considering a hitch carrier for mine since that would eliminate the issues of the tall stuff and the snow melting inside if you are going to be using it.


----------



## ScottP (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the rubber tray that fits in the back. It seems like it does a good job, but not all of the snow blower fits in the tray. The rear hitch carrier seems like the best way to go.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

do you guys have the old body style crv or the newer style(the one without the rear mounted tire)?


----------



## ScottP (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a 2007. It is the one that does not have the rear mounted spare tire.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine is a 2000 so I have the original design. They have had 4 major body styles so far. 2007 is the 3rd style I believe. I also have the rubber tray for the back, but it is a little small for big things like that. Could be your roof is a little higher than mine. Mine sits higher off the ground I think.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gosh, I never thought of trying to put a snowblower in the back of the wife's CRV. I can't imagine she'd even stand for it if I did. I think I'd opt for one of those rear hitch carriers.

We're still looking for that manual in pdf form for ya'.


----------



## ScottP (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a 2001 and a 2003 before my 2007. I agree, I don't believe there would be enough room in the 97-01's for a snow blower. However, I think there is more room in the 02-06 models than there is in the 07 and newer ones. I actually hauled my 726 in my 2003. I had to remove the handlebars though.


----------

